# Sandra Stumptner "Antonia" 10x



## Bond (30 Nov. 2008)




----------



## General (30 Nov. 2008)

Schöne Bilder haste uns da gepostet

Danke Bond

Ps:Hab sie mal hierhin verschoben da sie ja Österreicherin ist


----------



## Tokko (1 Dez. 2008)

:thx: für deinen Mix.


----------



## bezi (17 Jan. 2009)

Mann, wo habt ihr blos alle diese Uraltfotos von Sandra her?
Da war sie ja direkt noch sowas wie hübsch.
Jetztzeitfotos gibts ja eher selten von ihr, seit sich kein Hund mehr NACH IHR UMDREHT:


----------



## neman64 (8 Sep. 2009)

:thx: für diese tollen Bilder. Hoffentlich finde ich noch mehr.


----------



## cuminegia (28 Okt. 2013)

super nice Antonia


----------



## blau1 (9 Nov. 2013)

hübsches mädchen


----------



## jrb3 (1 März 2014)

Immer hübsch anzusehen


----------



## alex_delarge (10 März 2014)

perfekte Frau


----------



## Weltenbummler (11 März 2014)

Sandra hat ein sehr schönes Dekoltee.


----------



## lavaman23 (15 Dez. 2014)

Die Sandra macht seit je her immer eine tolle Figur...


----------

